
Who Is Hiring Trends Since Jun'15 - yanis_t
https://wih.mdnbar.com/
======
yanis_t
I've wrote this little script that counts occurrences of the keywords. Don't
take it too serious.

You can change the configuration ([https://github.com/hiquest/wih-
trends/blob/master/config/sli...](https://github.com/hiquest/wih-
trends/blob/master/config/slices.json)) and run it yourself

~~~
kiwicopple
This is great @yanis_t. Thanks

I was about to do this for databases but you've done it 10x better

